# Leap Motion Controller Shipping Pre-Orders in May



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Leap Motion, the motion control hardware and software that can turn the average computer into a _Minority Report_-style interface will start shipping to customers on May 13 and is heading to Best Buy later that month, according to a company release.

Unveiled last year, Leap Motion takes the 8 cubic-feet of airspace in front of your computer and turns it into a motion-aware control center capable of recognizing gestures, your hands and even every single one of your 10 digits. The motion controller hardware is a credit-card-holder sized box that connects via USB and sits in front of your desktop monitor or laptop. It works in concert with software running on Windows 7 and 8 and Mac OSX 10.7 and 10.8.

Read More


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Wow, cool, a new toy...:up:


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow, AWESOME!!!!


----------

